# Passenger ships 1882



## wildcats13 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am searching for the list of passenger ships that travelled between England and Australia (especially South Australia) in 1882. Also any possible merchant ships that carried some passengers in that year.

My problem is I have a Charles Edward Jarman who arrived in Adelaide and after a three day romance, married in Adelaide in September 1882.
The family were never told how he arrived in Australia. I have checked all available records in Australia as well as the South Australian Maritime Museum. It is possible he was on a merchant ship or even a crewman on any of the alternatives and possibly jumped ship.

Hope someone can help

Wildcats13.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Wildcats13 *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

